
SCP and SSH Without Entering a Password - bdupharm
http://blog.bodu.io/2016/04/15/SCP-and-SSH-Without-Entering-a-Password/
======
erronjason
While I love, love, simple and accessible learning material such as this - I
really wish they'd encourage use of using a password alongside ssh keys.
Seemingly the only draw to ssh keys for the layman is understandably disuse of
passwords, but at that point (and perhaps accompanied by ill-set file
permissions) you basically have your password to a remote machine written in a
text file.

If anyone is learning something new in this article, please listen to me when
I say when running `ssh-keygen` - put in a password. A simple one, I don't
care. I promise you it's worth it.

